# My mates grow.



## UKGr0wer (Jan 5, 2010)

This is my mates n.f.t auto grow. he uses a 4ft n.f.t tank in a 2m 1.2m square tent. he uses 600 watt dual spectrum bulb with lumatek digi ballast. using canna all the way with Dr hornbys boost. he had 13 ounce dry in 7 weeks from start to finish of 5 autoflowering plants they are called il diavolo from the attitude seeds. just wanted to see what you guys think?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

looks awesome!  lol that means the devil right?  looks crystally 2Dog approves! I would smoke that in a hearbeat!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 5, 2010)

ive be looking in to auto and i think that just sold them to me good result


----------



## UKGr0wer (Jan 5, 2010)

cheers people hes here now he said keep your eyes peeled for the next grow blueberry cross il diavolo just cracked 15 min ago lol

have this on him  :48:


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 5, 2010)

UKGr0wer said:
			
		

> cheers people hes here now he said keep your eyes peeled for the next grow blueberry cross il diavolo just cracked 15 min ago lol
> 
> have this on him  :48:



thank start a gj i want front seats to:watchplant:


----------



## UKGr0wer (Jan 5, 2010)

yea he will make a pic journal for me to post as he has no access to internet atm. cheers again for the input and happy smoking.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

That is awsome! little blue devil will be interesting!


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 5, 2010)

are there any autoflowering strains on nirvana's website?  

you know what would be cool is a representative of nirvana's on the forum.  i know on an old computer forum a representative of an advertiser would jump on the forum every once in a while to talk about their products.


----------

